# ELU DB 180



## AJ_Pauls (7 Jul 2016)

Hey everyone

Very new to turning and just picked my self up a second hand lathe - a ELU DB 180... I have some, what may seem to be dumb questions... 

1. Does anyone have a manual or if not a manual - can maybe walk me through some of the items
- I assume the pulley and belts adjust the speed - but Im unsure of how to do so 
- It didn't come with much - just this attachment attached (Do I need to just hammer this into the wood?)
- Is there a minimum size of blank I can use for a spindle with this attachment? 
- Is there a better alternative than this method? Should I be looking at getting an adapter so I can put a faceplate, and/or chuck on? 

I appreciate any help or guidance anyone can give me!

Thanks again!


----------



## Stiggy (8 Jul 2016)

Hi AJ and welcome to the forum.

I have no experience with your lathe but I can probably give you some pointers.

The black case on the right of the picture probably opens to reveal the drive belt. You will see straight away if there are any different size pulleys in there to adjust the speed.

The attachment could be a drive centre - this might have 2 or 4 'blades' on it and a point in the centre - this can be hit by a rubber mallet into wood you want to turn - try to get a replacement - a steb centre is brilliant if you can get one cheap - try chronos.co.uk.

You don't want to go any smaller than the over diameter with that if it is a drive centre - if it measures 1" diameter then to be safe turn stuff 2" minimum to start.

Yes, try either a steb centre drive and also a rotating centre - this could be steb or a pointy cone.
A chuck is great and makes things easy - especially if your steb drive fits in the centre of the jaws!

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## procell (8 Jul 2016)

Hi and welcome,

I too started with an ELU 180. It got me hooked and was a lot of fun. You are correct that the pulleys adjust the speed of the lathe and the Attachment you are talking about (drive centre) is forced into the end of the piece of wood for spindle turning. Be careful when hammering as you can damage the thread ( use a block of wood as a cushion).

The main problem you will find is the spindle thread is non standard M18 x 2.5. You can get a chuck for it but will need a special insert so it will fit on your head stock. Spare parts ar no longer available either and I had to bite the bullet and get a new lathe when the relay switch shorted out on mine.

Its a shame you are not in UK as I still have a chucking system and a couple of face plates to fit it.


----------



## marcros (8 Jul 2016)

The Chronos version of the steb is called a crown drive.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/info-51209120.html

check the taper size- this is just an example.


----------



## AJ_Pauls (11 Jul 2016)

Thanks for all of the responses - it is much appreciated! 

Im sure Ill have a lot more questions as I get going!


----------



## AJ_Pauls (11 Jul 2016)

Hey Procell - If you were interested in selling those parts I could ship them to Canada... PM if youre interested!


----------

